# Webb Worm Problem



## Hottooth (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a terrible problem with Webb worms in one of my young pecan trees. Please give suggestions as to what I can do to get rid of the things, they are eating the leaves right off the limbs in days!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Open the nests with a stick and let birds clean up the problem ...


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

DH took a long stick/pole, tied cotton cloth to the tip, doused in gas, and lit the torch. We went from tree to tree burning the webs and worms out. The trees did just fine. That's what his granddaddy used to do. There were a few we couldn't reach, we'll have to try again with a longer stick.


----------

